# Preposition "de"



## LoraLanguage

Salut! I want to ask you about the preposition "de". I am not sure when I have to use it. For example I don't understand why it's necessary in these sentences:
În institut sunt 50 de săli.
În sală sunt 16 bănci şi 33 de scaune. 
But " Aici sunt 15 studenţi." without "de". What's the difference? Can you give me some examples when I have to use it and when there is no need, please?


----------



## farscape

The best way I can explain the use of the preposition *de* in such cases is this:

- if the numeral which proceeds the noun is less than 20, *de* is omitted (19 bănci, 18 elevi, 5 cărți)
- if the numeral which proceeds the noun is greater than or equal to 20, *de* is 'required' (20 de bănci, 25 de elevi, 35 de cărți)

I just realized how strange this is 

Check out the entry #13.1 for *de* as a preposition here.


----------



## LoraLanguage

farscape said:


> The best I can explain the use of the preposition *de* in such cases is this:
> 
> - if the numeral which proceeds the noun is less than 20, *de* is omitted (19 bănci, 18 elevi, 5 cărți)
> - if the numeral which proceeds the noun is greater than or equal to 20, *de* is 'required' (20 de bănci, 25 de elevi, 35 de cărți)
> 
> I just realized how strange this is
> 
> Check out the entry #13.1 for *de* as a preposition here.


Mulţumesc! This is really helpful information!  I know that there are unlogic things in every language.


----------



## irinet

Explicaţia ar fi că, datorită formei de plural al unităţii 'zece', aceste numerale compuse se comportă ca nişte substantive.

Totuşi, există şi sintagme superlative în care adjectivele se leagă de această prepoziţie: _era frumoasă *de *mama focului.
_
Într-adevăr, poate trece aproape neobservabilă această ciudăţenie pentru nativi!


----------



## LoraLanguage

irinet said:


> Explicaţia ar fi că, datorită formei de plural al unităţii 'zece', aceste numerale compuse se comportă ca nişte substantive.
> 
> Totuşi, există şi sintagme superlative în care adjectivele se leagă de această prepoziţie: _era frumoasă *de *mama focului.
> _
> Într-adevăr, poate trece aproape neobservabilă această ciudăţenie pentru nativi!


Thanks! When you talk in your native language, you don't notice some things but when you learn a foreign language,  you notice everything!


----------



## irinet

You are welcome!!


----------



## danielstan

Al. Rosetti, _Istoria limbii române_, page 279: Full text of "Istoria Limbii Romane - I."
"
întrebuinţarea lui de în expresii ca:_ 40 de ani_ etc. este de asemenea calchiată după
slavă (Sandfeld, Grobers Gr., I 2 , p. 530).
"
("utilization of _*de*_ in expressions like: _40 *de* ani _etc. is a linguistic calque after Slavic languages: Sadfeld ... ")


----------

